# fish that i need to get rid of to good home



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i have 2 black skirt tetras and 2 lamp eye tetra's 3 fancy guppies and 1 african chilid< not sure of species> that i need to find homes for. anyone out there intrested


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i believe almost everything is gone already. just so everyone knows


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if you still have the 2 lamp eyes let me know I can let them school with the 15 I already have.


----------

